# Maned Wolf



## Murrmurr (Jan 25, 2021)

I didn't know these awesome-looking animals existed until I watched this video.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 25, 2021)

Very cool - thanks for sharing.

Steve is brave to be that close.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

Resembles a large fox.

Love the darker, contrasting mane.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 25, 2021)

Awesome!  i owned a wolf, a REGULAR wolf as a pet when i lived in Colorado.  People were afraid of him.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Resembles a large fox.


I thought so too

I watched my son's wolf pup for a few weeks

He teethed on my fingers, ankles, knees, elbows, anything he could reach

Sharp little teeth


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 25, 2021)

We had some at the zoo. They don't really care for people so this is cool! It's my understanding that they have a skunk like odor.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> We had some at the zoo. They don't really care for people so this is cool! It's my understanding that they have a skunk like odor.


Really? That's interesting.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Resembles a large fox.
> 
> Love the darker, contrasting mane.


Yes, I think so too. And the dark color of it's legs make them appear very long and delicate; kind of graceful looking.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 25, 2021)

Maned Wolf - Buffalo Zoo


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 25, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Awesome!  i owned a wolf, a REGULAR wolf as a pet when i lived in Colorado.  People were afraid of him.


They do look intimidating...wolves, that is. The maned wolf looks mild.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yes, I think so too. And the dark color of it's legs make them appear very long and delicate; kind of graceful looking.


Delicate, yes, even pretty.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> They do look intimidating...wolves, that is. The maned wolf looks mild.



My husband and a Timber Wolf walked straight into each other one day while he was out hunting.

Hubby said his blood ran cold.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 25, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> They do look intimidating...wolves, that is.


Their tracks up to the cabin can be just as intimidating


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Their tracks up to the cabin can be just as intimidating
> 
> View attachment 146279


Definitely would have one doing double-takes behind them.

Great photo, Gary.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

Loved this image so much I wanted to share it.

My blood runs cold just looking at this picture need alone coming face-to-face with one.

What so many people don't realize is just how monstrous in size a fully grown wolf can be.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

Large Timber Wolf track.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Large Timber Wolf track.


imagine that tearing at your soft bits.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> imagine that tearing at your soft bits.


Make a mess of a human real quick.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> imagine that tearing at your soft bits


Thankfully, the wolves that passed thru our property were pretty skittish 
It's still unsettling to see one cruise thru our meadow

There was one, late, around dusk, that hung by our wellhouse 

Pretty much surprised me

Just stood there....seemed he was daring/challenging me

Water could wait 'til the morning
with a 12 gauge

They seem bigger with their winter coats


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 26, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Thankfully, the wolves that passed thru our property were pretty skittish
> It's still unsettling to see one cruise thru our meadow
> 
> There was one, late, around dusk, that hung by our wellhouse
> ...


Years ago my kids and I were living up in the hills in Northern California (near Susanville) and on our way home from a friend's place at about 10, maybe 11pm, we saw a gorgeous white wolf standing beside the road, so white it glowed in the headlights. I mean it was pitch dark but you couldn't miss this thing, it just _glowed_. It was pretty large, too, kind of long-legged with a fairly pointy snout. I came to a slow stop, because I sort of felt something like respect for it, I'd never seen anything like it, and it crossed the road cautiously right in front of the car so I got a good look at it. I think because it's shoulders were so muscular, or maybe the fur so thick there, it looked hunch-backed, and I noticed a streak of grey running from the top of its head to about midway down its back almost. It was very impressive to say the least.

I told the neighbor about it the next day and he said there weren't any wolves around there, but I know what I saw, and the kids saw it too. It's all they talked about for days. Some time later, I mentioned it to a guy I knew who was a member of the native American tribe that lived up there and he told me that spotting a white wolf is a very good omen, that it brings success and good hunting, and also that seeing one is like being reborn or something to that effect. And he didn't doubt at all that I'd seen it.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> we saw a gorgeous white wolf standing beside the road


That, sir....is a sight

Funny, I've been a hunter.
Mostly due to necessity
But, happening onto a majestic beast, gives one pause....awe

Coming from the coast, and into the Cascade range, there was this bull elk
The sun was just making it's appearance
Shadows were still long
Heavy mist...fog in places
Came around the corner
There he was
Standing on a rise
More silhouette than hard definition, as the sun was behind him
Head held high
Steam from his nostrils

Majestic

Of all times I didn't have a camera....
I just pulled over and watched

I think it was that day, I began to take shots with only my Nikon

The wolves at the cabin seemed to know when I didn't have it

But

One time, my hands didn't hold any tools
A wolf was loping across the meadow
I ran to get the camera
Got off one fleeting shot


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Thankfully, the wolves that passed thru our property were pretty skittish
> It's still unsettling to see one cruise thru our meadow
> 
> There was one, late, around dusk, that hung by our wellhouse
> ...


That's what unfolded on the day my husband was out hunting, he had been walking through fairly dense forest when he came to a clearing, and as soon as he walked out into the clearing, a wolf had decided to do the same, and there dear husband and wolf stood staring at one another.

My husband said the wolf had no fear, and hubby said quite possibly, the wolf may have been stalking him in the more dense woods leading up to when he made it to the clearing, which is even more spooky.

At any rate, the stare-down lasted for several minutes, at which time the wolf calmly trotted away.

Being stalked or challenged by a wild animal freaks me out. I'll never forget the time when hubby and I were challenged my an angry momma bear, and we didn't even do anything to set her off specifically. She had little ones, and she was a distance away when we happened upon one of the cubs, and surprised, the cub let out a cry and momma was on us just like that, and right now like.

Momma meant business that day, and had it not been for the shear rock face were were traversing, there is not a doubt in hubbies mind that she would have attacked us. Even then she made swipes at us with her paw, and froth was dripping from her mouth as she growled.

I still enjoy going out with my husband on walks, but it gives one a true appreciation for how quickly a casual walk in the wilderness can turn deadly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I didn't know these awesome-looking animals existed until I watched this video.


Thanks for posting that Murrmurr, I didn't know about these beautiful animals.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

Some of those animals if you don't make eye contact they will leave you be. I'm not sure that works with all animals in every situation though. They had a guy that sat with a family of gorillas and as long as he didn't make eye contact he was fine. They tried though. LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Some of those animals if you don't make eye contact they will leave you be. I'm not sure that works with all animals in every situation though. They had a guy that sat with a family of gorillas and as long as he didn't make eye contact he was fine. They tried though. LOL


Yes and no, as for eye contact the day my husband was face-to-face with the wolf, he wasn't about to take his eyes off the wolf for second or turn his back on it.

If ever you're confronted by a mountain lion, the worst thing you can do is take your eyes off it and turn your back on it. If you do you're done for.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

I came out one morning to go to work and momma fox and her pups were walking by my car on the way to the field where they live. She had her eyes on me and I was watching her but I didn't move towards the car till they were clear.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 26, 2021)

We have a few foxes where I live too. I only saw 2, so they hide somewhere.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I came out one morning to go to work and momma fox and her pups were walking by my car on the way to the field where they live. She had her eyes on me and I was watching her but I didn't move towards the car till they were clear.


When the kids and I lived in a desert area just outside of Las Vegas I was taking them to school one morning and we saw a mother quail and her babies, like 5 or 6 babies crossing our driveway, and they did exactly like you see in a cartoon; all following her in single file. But what really blew me away was that the baby quail were hardly bigger than my thumb. One of the cutest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> If ever you're confronted by a mountain lion, the worst thing you can do is take your eyes off it and turn your back on it. If you do you're done for.


Heh, before we moved to the cabin, my lady confronted a cougar
There was about a half foot of snow, and she said she saw 'this big cat' peering at her from the bushes.
It turned away
She freaking followed it
Then it 'ran off'
Told her it coulda circled around and preyed upon her
She said she thought it was a big kitty cat
Said the tail was quite long

Told her about cougars (a bit of a city girl at the time)

Showed her the tracks

'That's one big 'kitty cat'

She stuck pretty close by me for awhile after that

I never saw the cat, but the tracks told their tail


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Heh, before we moved to the cabin, my lady confronted a cougar
> There was about a half foot of snow, and she said she saw 'this big cat' peering at her from the bushes.
> It turned away
> She freaking followed it
> ...


Glad your wife had you to help bring her up to speed on the realities of.

I've learned a lot from hubby in regards to outdoor stuff, and it definitely goes to the good of making one more wise when exploring the great outdoors or coexisting with wild animals.

My husband said our saving grace as humans, is we walk upright, and that big cats aren't genetically or taught from birth to prey on upright things, even though it occasionally happens.

I know someone like yourself would know about this tip, Gary, but for others here who may not know, if you're ever confronted by a big cat, undo the buttons on your shirt, or unzip your jacket, and flare out your arms while grabbing hold of the front of your shirt or jacket to make yourself look bigger and more imposing.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband said our saving grace as humans, is we walk upright, and that big cats aren't genetically or taught from birth to prey on upright things, even though it occasionally happens.
> 
> I know someone like yourself would know about this tip, Gary, but for others here who may not know, if you're ever confronted by a big cat, undo the buttons on your shirt, or unzip your jacket, and flare out your arms while grabbing hold of the front of your shirt or jacket to make yourself look bigger and more imposing.


Good to know.  Thanks.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> undo the buttons on your shirt, or unzip your jacket, and flare out your arms while grabbing hold of the front of your shirt or jacket to make yourself look bigger and more imposing


Yup

And if no shirt, stretch yer arms up and out anyway

Heh, got faced with a buck muley and his harem

Pretty big boy

He made a move toward me.....a few steps

Then thought better

I'd raised my arms, but don't know if that helped make his mind up or not

While my arms were raised, I was thinking 'does he think I'm challenging him?'

I hadn't moved toward him, so he probably thought no interference to his ladies and moved on


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> And if no shirt, stretch yer arms up and out anyway
> 
> ...


I'm glad you mentioned the deer happening, Gary, because far too many people think that deer are cute and cuddle little things, but what many don't understand is how powerful they are, the damage they could do if they want to, and how actually big they really are.

I'm glad the experience you had ended well for both parties involved.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm glad the experience you had ended well for both parties involved.


Yes

Been more than a few times while just traipsing thru the woods

Bucks in the rut can be mighty aggressive


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yes
> 
> Been more than a few times while just traipsing thru the woods
> 
> *Bucks in the rut can be mighty aggressive*


Yes, excellent point.

Funny story related to rutting. When my husband was first starting out hunting (really young), dear husband was proudly telling of a recent hunt he had been on, and the man he was telling the story to, an older, well-seasoned hunter, asked dear husband, "_were the deer rutting_", and dear husband thought he was asking if the deer were running, so dear husband answered the man, "_no, they weren't running_", prompting the man to rephrase his question to my husband again, which prompted a back and forth between the two a number of times, before the man finally admitted defeat, because all that hubby was hearing was, "_were they running_", and holding true to his story, dear husband never veered from the fact that, "_no, the deer were not running_". LOL!


----------

